# Second level / attic bathroom size



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

moneymgmt said:


> I need ideas on what "minimal" bathroom dimensions are, I have no idea!
> The entire livable area up there is approx. 10'x30' and the staircase will come up into one corner. The 10' walls have 29" wide windows centered in them, so I'm hung up on where to put the wall of the bathroom.... should the window go in the bathroom or be a part of the main room? I'd really like to avoid cutting a hole in the exterior wall for another window!
> I'm thinking a shower, sink, and toilet, but no bathtub. I already have a tub downstairs and I was thinking that just a shower would be less of an installation/support hassle. Any feedback on that idea?


Hi,

Yes, that is a tough arrangement for a 'smaller sized' bathroom, based on where the windows are. Can you place the bathroom somewhere else - with no window?

Minimum size for a bathroom is affected by the size of the shower (and door swing room), Toilet placement (not visible thru the open door), Size of the sink/vanity. And also allowing room for you bath entry door in-swing. Generally, I would not go smaller than 5' or 6' by 8'....


----------



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for your feedback; unfortunately the only way to put it somewhere w/o the window would be to put it in the middle of the room. Or, to one side of the existing window but then I'm butted into a corner against the roof slope.... that's what spurred my "minimum" size questions. I know toilets, showers, and sinks are all different sizes and I'll likely end up with a small pedistal sink or narrow cabinet, a smaller toilet, and just the shower (no tub). My other issue (aside from wall placement in correlation to the window) is where and how high to put the shower head.


----------

